# DXO obscuring/burying the 5DS R lens test data?



## ahsanford (Dec 11, 2015)

It's been a little over a week since DXO pushed out the mother lode of 5DS R lens retesting, and -- as much as I slay them for their nuts methods -- we should be grateful someone had the bandwidth to retest so many lenses (over 100!) on a 50 MP sensor.

The funny thing is, _you wouldn't know the 5DS R testing was done when looking at their lens tables:_
http://www.dxomark.com/lenses#hideAdvancedOptions=false&viewMode=list&yDataType=rankDxo

*5DS R data is not aggregated with the rest of their testing. *

Try sorting for the sharpest lenses. Not there.

Try filtering by EF Mount only. Not there. 

Try filtering by brand to Canon. Not there.

The only way to see 5DS R data is to _expressly pick the 5DS R as your camera_ in the advanced filters. I thought it was a glitch when this was so in the first 24 hours after finding the data, but it does not seem to be something DXO is in a hurry to fix. :

The sharpest 9 lens + camera results they've ever recorded are not visible unless you know the rock to look under. And if you'd like to see the 5DS R mounted lens scores tabled in comparison to other rigs* -- something DXO fondly does with Nikon/Sony glass sitting high above Canon in their scoring -- _there is no way to do that at DXO presently._

#dxo #fairandbalanced

- A

* We all know you shouldn't compare lenses across different rigs, but _that never stopped DXO before_, so I'd like to see them lie down in the bed they've made.


----------



## Jopa (Dec 14, 2015)

They are pro-Nikon  Just kidding. Maybe. Not sure why but the test results are full of nonsense, just read a few comments below the 5dsr testing. Like the 85 f/1.2 1st gen vs 2nd gen (30 vs 23Mpx), different Otus 55 / 85 results on Canon and Nikon bodies, etc... If you look at the sensors - their (DxO) new 1" camera has a better rating than the 5dmk3 and same as the A7sII. Sometimes I'm looking at www.lenscore.org, but not sure how reliable are they. IMO the best resource for the lenses so far is www.the-digital-picture.com, especially after Bryan started posting LensRentlals' MTFs.


----------

